
The Manly Guide to Menstruation - logancg
https://medium.com/clued-in/the-manly-guide-to-menstruation-833d97d811ea#.efh0a4xco
======
rahkiin
> Tip: Keep a small number of high absorbency pads and tampons on hand for the
> 1 in 7 women you encounter. Ask a pharmacist or female friend for advice and
> ideas on which brands to buy.

I can't imagine how this will go: _sniff sniff_ , oh having your period? Here,
have a tampon.

Also, I don't have the feeling talking about menstruation and sex is a taboo,
but that might just be me.

